# how did you start with 4 needle knitting?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can knit/purl and read directions and do fairly well on two needles and beginner or low intermediate type of patterns, but the thought of using 4 needles is almost terrifying. I have this fear of the stitches sneaking off the other end when I'm not looking, and it seems too many things to be in the way of your working hands.

I see some Mom's at the ice rink knitting on socks with that really neat color changing thin yarn and they do it as easy as I sew or crochet and it just floors me.

So, how did you teach yourself/learn? And what type of first project?

I asked about lessons at a yarn/roving/spinning store about 1 mile from me, but they don't do lessons.

Thanks for pointers (what a pun ) on this issue.

Angie


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I just picked up a sock book and went for it. I found that if you go with a basic pattern and follow it line by line, you'll probably get pretty good results. Also, I think there are tutorials on line.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Angie, if you can knit with two needles, you can knit with four. It just takes a bit more attention. What I do is cast on on two needles. I sometimes even knit/purl back using just two needles to get it straight. Then I divide the stitches onto three needles. Instead of knitting back you just continue across the opening pulling really tight so you don't have a gap. Make sure the stitches don't get twisted. You knit the same way you do on two needles, making sure there aren't any gaps when you change needles. The things to watch out for are that the stitches don't slide off the other end of the needle and not having gaps between needles, but that will come with practice. If you knit back a row at the beginning you have to use the tail to close up the tiny opening there. It sounds a lot harder than it is. Good luck!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I stick with two points, but use a cable needle. I don't like holding a porcupine in my hands! I started using the cable on hats, and then when I wanted to learn socks I looked up magic loop...and found that's what I'd been doing already. You just pull the cable between stitches partway down so you flatten your circle and work it as two sides. And only two points to worry about. 

M


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Think of it like this... you're still just knitting with two needles... the other needles (one or two, depending on the set of needles and personal preference) are merely 'stitch holders' just hanging around patiently minding your other stitches while you turn your attention to the ones on the 'working' needles.

And if you've got mom's sitting around knitting socks, I'll just bank on them being friendly enough for you to sidle over and watch a bit... the difference between you and those sock knitters is about 2 pairs of socks...

Like all other knitting lessons ... it's yarn , nothing more,,, pick it up and try it.

Good tutorials on the net: (well they should be there, but I'm having trouble with my server, will try to come back and look later) 

give it a shot.... the lady who can sew those massive stage curtains will certainly be able to tackle a little project like socks.

dawn


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Well, I taught myself with the help of Knitty.com and their 'practice sock'--

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/images/trainingsock.txt

Once you get the hang of it, everything else will fall into place...

I'd tell you the funny someone said when I tried to teach them to knit with DPN's, but it's "fresh"


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

uhm... i wanta hear fresh.... ; )

I like knitting 'naughty"... and always tell my beginners that we need to remember to be "loose women".... lots of giggling.

dawn


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I taught myself to knit socks on 4 needles by using Silvers sock class. This wonderful website shows you everything about using 4 needles. I had never knitted ANYTHING before and found this easy to understand and follow. They alsohave tutorials for other yarn crafts.
DC

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I found that Silver's site last night, good to see it recommended. I may have to print out my 40% off anything at Hobby Lobby and go get a skein of sock yarn and double pointed needles so I can try this during the holidays.

Any other advice will be read and appreciated.

Angie


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

I actually learned to knit with 5 needles [my grandma in Germany taught me]. If you make our stitches nice and tight, they will not slip off the needles. As an alternative you could look for a round needle [not sure if they are available here in the US?]. That is 2 straight or slightly bowed needles with a flexible cable in between for doing socks etc.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I taught myself when I made a hat..I just decreased untill the hat didn't want to fit on my circs and knit the stitches on to DPNs.. I also watched videos on YouTube. Here are some on sock knitting
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NQMGCo_mXY[/ame] -Part one
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZH***gIWt4&feature=related[/ame] - Part two
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN2B47KDNTM&feature=related[/ame] -Part three
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkE9ZVrHrR0&feature=related[/ame] - Part four

Have fun!! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

My Irish grandmother taught me to knit when I was 7, almost 53 years ago next summer, long before the internet was even thought about so you young gals are really lucky to have that resource. In my youthful zeal and enthusiasm, I didn't mind having to ravel out several rounds or even the whole piece for the practice if I did drop a few stitches. It just never occured to me that I couldn't hold stitches on 4 needles at a time. I still have the set of 4 DPNs my grandmother gave me when she taught me but I don't use them on any knitting that I take with me for fear of losing one of them. Ironically, I was the only one of her granddaughters who learned to knit and I lived 1500 miles from her while her other granddaughters were within 100 miles. Go figure. 

And Imnde, it's actually way easier to hold your work on 4 needles and knit with the fifth as your grandmother taught you than it is to carry the work on 3 needles and knit with the 4th.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is another link I just found..
http://www.purlbee.com/double-pointed-needles-tutoria/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Angie, I know for sure that you're talented enough to master knitting on dpn's. I'm at work right now but when I get home, I'll pm you the title of a book that was my greatest help. It's a sock knitting book but offers so many diagrams and little details that it's by far worth the investment.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm always surprised when I hear people say they are intimidated by 4 (5) needle round knitting... I almost exclusively knit in the round. Knitting on 2 needles messes me up! It is SO much easier to do color work in the round.

And 'tis not like holding a porcupine! ;-)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MorrisonCorner said:


> And 'tis not like holding a porcupine! ;-)


'Tis to me! LOL

(and that's even funnier to me today 'cause I was stalking a spoilee in a swap on Ravelry today, and she used the exact same phase that I did about DPNs and porcupines! Perhaps we're related!)

But intimidation has nothing to do with it. Ease of use does. I'm comfortable with cables, so why force myself to learn a method that is uncomfortable for me? Wouldn't be sensible to me. Nor might a person who is accustomed to DPNs want to force themselves to learn a different method. I'm sure there are also folks out there who want to learn every possible method. I'm just not one of them.

It's a good thing there are multiple methods for all the multiple personalities out there!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I am a self taught knitter - books and now internet - THANK goodness for you tube and all of the generous ladies who have posted tutorials.

If I use dpns it's five, four hold stitches and I knit onto the fifth. After a few projects using dpns I went to magic loop and never looked back. 

I am now trying to knit holding the thread in my left hand, like it is done when I crochet. It feels awkward right now but if I want to increase speed I feel that this is the way to go.

You will never learn until you pick it up and get started. A few mistakes will help you to learn what not to do and that is important. So don't be scared, it's just sticks and fiber.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I went to Hobby Lobby tonight and used my 40% off coupon for a skein of Sock-Ease that says it's good for two socks.

And a set of 2.75mm (American size 2) double point needles.

Now, I'm sorta set to give this a try.

Angie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Yeah... we're convincing, if nothing else...

You can do this (now picture all of us in cheerleading outfits cheering you on! )

let us know how it goes~

dawn


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's another website - http://www.royea.net/sockdemo1.html 
This is the one I learned from. I am hooked! I love knitting socks, and just love using DPNs. I did buy the book "Getting Started Knitting Socks" by Ann Budd, because none of my socks fit anybody... Now they fit, and they look great!
Try mittens first, if you're intimidated by the 4 needles. I think they're easier...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mittens - that may just be a good idea for me.

I can do baby socks on two needles, and I've done mittens on two needles, so I have the concept of the shape of the two items in my mind. It's been awhile since I've really knitted. 

Since I've been sewing quite a bit the past few months, I thought knitting would be a good change and expand my knowledge with something useful (and those sock yarns look SO neat. verigated) When I get good then I know where to come for the GOOD yarn. 

Angie


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

CAUTION!!!

Mittens can be HORRIBLY habit forming. Think "in need of professional help compulsive behavior disorder." It is SO BAD that in Latvia? A young woman filled a trunk with mittens to give away as wedding gifts. Hundreds of the suckers, each more elaborate than the last. Now, as a creative way of constructively channeling a compulsive behavior disorder, I think this was an outstanding decision on the part of Latvian society.

Unfortunately... you do not live in Latvia.

So BEWARE OF MITTEN COMPULSION!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the warning.... I will approach those MITTENS with caution!

Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I just don't remember when I first used 4 needles, but it was way back when I was young enough to not be flustered by it.
Gramma taught me basic knit, purl when I was about 8, and everything else just came along naturally.
Seems I always knew------------well, at least for 50+ years now.:dance:


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> mittens - that may just be a good idea for me.
> 
> I can do baby socks on two needles, and I've done mittens on two needles, so I have the concept of the shape of the two items in my mind. It's been awhile since I've really knitted.
> 
> ...


It all starts with mittens, and then it leads to socks and who knows what... 

These DPN mittens are very easy! http://www.siviaharding.com/Mittens.html Great size for practicing, too! I can't reccomend Bev's Country Cottage enough, either! http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/winter.html#MITTENS

Before you know it, you'll have hundreds of mittens in your trunk like that lady from Latvia...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ruby_jane said:


> Well, I taught myself with the help of Knitty.com and their 'practice sock'--
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/images/trainingsock.txt
> 
> ...




I just printed this out... and I like it cause it starts with larger needles and worsted weight - I have LOTS of that around the house. Maybe I can get me a set of those 7 double points to give this smaller version a try.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ruby_jane said:


> It all starts with mittens, and then it leads to socks and who knows what...
> 
> These DPN mittens are very easy! http://www.siviaharding.com/Mittens.html Great size for practicing, too! I can't reccomend Bev's Country Cottage enough, either! http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/winter.html#MITTENS
> 
> Before you know it, you'll have hundreds of mittens in your trunk like that lady from Latvia...


I printed these out also. 
Thank you all for the websites. And I've watched some of the youtubes to see it done.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.purlbee.com/baby-bootie-moccasins/

Look at those cute moccasins! 

Angie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I learned from instructions that came in a sock kit I bought on ebay. Then I found a few sites online with instructions. A great place to get a lot of info is at a online sock knitters site. They have tons of free patterns and instructions. They sure helped me a lot when I was learning. They even have a pattern on how to do both socks at the same time, one inside the other. Very cool! I also like to do toe up socks better than the standard start at the top and work to the toe. That way I can keep going until I run out of yarn instead of having lots of little bits left over. 

I learned to knit with 5 needles. Within a couple weeks I had my first set of socks finished and was started on a couple more pair. 

Then I tried to learn to knit with 2 needles. I totally could NOT do it. Every time I got to the end of a row, I messed up when I tried to turn around and go back. LOL I finally figured it out, but the only thing I have accomplished is knitting a few dish cloths. 

When I'm knitting socks I sometimes put a couple extra needles in the mix when I knit in public. I love seeing the looks on peoples faces when they see all those needles! 

Do you crochet too? I have a very simple crochet pattern to make pot holders if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I crochet a lot more than I try to knit. Crocheting is what I usually take around with me. 
Why don't you drift to crocheting a bit here, and post that pattern. A good tried out pattern is always good to have.

Angie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> A good tried out pattern is always good to have.
> 
> Angie


I won't promise it's a good pattern, but its one that easy for beginners to learn with. 

Start with a chain of about 30, more or less depending on the size you want. This chain will run from the bottom of one side to the top of the other side. 

Simply crochet around and around, do NOT turn, keep going around in a circle. It will develop a "pocket" and close itself. When the sides are close to each other, slip stitch them closed. I chain a loop at one corner then do the slip stitch to close the opening. 

You end up with a double layer square potholder. My inlaws love them. DH had me setting up all night a few years ago making them for each of the females on his side of the family. I get lots of requests for them. I can get 3 out of a commercial skein of yarn.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Spinner that sounds like a neat use of the left over from afghan yarn.

And to the rest - I got the size 7 double points to try the small sock out of worsted. While at Hobby Lobby and due to 40% off needle craft supplies - I got size 4,5,6,7, 8 so I can try most any yarn I have around here.

I really like the idea of trying small sock before going to larger sock/smaller needles and yarn.

Angie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

What kind of needles does everyone use? 

I use a few bamboo needles, but my favorites are the Swallow Casein needles from Australia. They have just the right amount of give in them to make them comfortable to use, but still sturdy. 

The only needles I've found that I really don't like are the metal ones. I do have one set that I use when I have to, but they are the only ones I could find small enough to work without breaking. I think they are size 000 or maybe even 0000. I only used them once to knit some lace. It took forever to get just a small amount of lace finished and they've been retired to the knitting basket ever since. 

What about tatting? Does anyone do that?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Spinner I shuttle tat, and a little with ball and shuttle as it ties me down more. I have books to learn to cro-tat and needle-tat. 

Tatting is fun as it fascinates folks to watch it being done.


And I only have double pointed metal needles to try, but I know where to get me some good (I think) wooden/bamboo ones from a fiber shop.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I tat with a shuttle and can also use a ball and shuttle. Funny aside--I had an aunt that was always on my case for something because she didn't have anything better to do with her time, like tend to her own sons' upbringing. Once when I was still a teenager, she saw me tatting and just had a fit! She thought I was being crude when I used my left middle finger as a tensioning device as I had been taught to do. She considered it an "obscene gesture." I wish I had been brave enough at the time to tell her to get a life!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

MOgal, I about fell out of my chair laughing when I read that. My dad used to use that finger to point. I think he had broken his index finger at some time and got used to using his middle finger. He's in his 90's and still points with his middle finger. LOL 

I have a couple of shuttles, one plastic & one steel, and some thread, but I've not been able to figure out how to tat. I wish one of you was close so you could teach me.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh, I forgot that my father did that too! He smoked a pipe (nasty thing) for years and got used to pointing with his middle finger because his index finger was usually curled around the bowl of his pipe. When he quit smoking, he still kept his index finger curled as if around that pipe so only his middle finger was available to point!

That same aunt was to be guardian for my brother and me if anything had happened to my parents while we were still minors. When she agreed to take the responsibility, she told me that if I came into her house the first thing she was going to do was "get that hair cut." It barely skimmed my shoulders. Needless to say, I prayed for my parents' safety every night. I never knew why she had such a burr under her saddle regarding me because she didn't have that attitude towards any of her other neices. Go figure. 

We used to go to a lot of auctions and at one, there were 3 shuttles sold together. One was engraved sterling silver and it was gorgeous. The rest of the auction got a little boring from their not selling items that caught my interest so I started tatting with one of the shuttles that still had thread on it. I also have one that is bone and feels so silky in your hand as you use it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MOgal thats neat about finding shuttle at the auction.

And I use the middle finger for tension also. When I'm not learning this 4 needle business, I may have to get out my metal shuttle. But this new needle tatting looks really nice and maybe easier to control.

And I wish we were closer together for a 'visit'. Rocking chairs (next best thing to porch swings), and some tea and nibbles.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, I've got both rocking chairs and a porch swing. This evening we'd do better with the rockers pulled up beside the wood stove rather than on the front porch. And we better make it hot chocolate unless you were talking about hot tea instead of iced with the nibbles because it's wicked cold outside.

Hey, I can show you the new Great Pyrenees puppies we adopted Wednesday! They are such cuties, little balls of fluff and personality at 12 weeks old.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, rockers beside a wood burning stove with some hot tea to sip... good company and new fur balls to play with. If had land - hopefully enough for a Great Pyr. I love the looks of those doggies and what I read about them.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

It's a shame we can't figure out a way to email ourselves for quick visits! 

To keep this thread on topic, I will relate to you that I have spun the inner coat from our first Great Pyrenees. The yarn looks like a blend of kid mohair and Angora. I decided it would make a warm yarn when Diamond would sleep in the open, even on snowy nights and greet me at the gate in the morning with frost and snow covering his coat. 

Off topic, a Great Pyrenees is worth his weight in gold as a guard for livestock and a home. DH travels extensively for his job (in Phoenix as I type) and I wouldn't be comfortable at all living here in the boonies during his absences. We have 67 acres but lease the majority of it to a neighbor for hay production. Our dogs guard about 5-6 acres of pasture and another 2-3 around the house, garden and fruit trees. Their temperament is kind and gentle if they are well socialized as puppies. They don't play fetch but are so smart and self directed. Wonderful companions to humans and their charges. Can you tell I love and depend on my dogs. The German shepherd that sleeps at the foot of my bed isn't bad either.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MOgal - does the yarn from the dogs underfur smell strange when wet?

And I've been looking at knitting patterns on the internet and found this

http://www.socknitters.com/PATTERNS/agsocks.htm

for American Girl dolls. Has anyone tried them? Seems as if it would be sorta like crocheting with thread - your fingers would kink up working that small.

Angie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Angie - I agree with whoever it was that said it is no different than working on two needles - it sounds worse than it is really  

If anyone wants circular needles and you can't get them over there just let me know and I will send them over for you 

hoggie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Angie, Pyrs don't have a lot of natural oil in their coats like hunting dogs, even the Goldens, depending on those long guard hairs to keep rain, etc., away from their skin. Consequently, there isn't a lot of doggy smell. Our Pyrs smell like the barn. Anyway, I (spin, span, spun or spin, spun, spun? What is the correct past tense of spin?) Diamond's coat from the mass I took off the dog comb, fluffing it a little but not carding or combing it. After I had plied it, I washed it and it's never had a dog smell at all. I used to take it to spinning events where it was a "mystery skein" for people to guess the fiber source. Lots of people smelled it but no one could guess what it was. I also had a skein I made from the stuffing in the tops of pill bottles for a mystery skein. 

I haven't been back to visit because I spent so much time with the puppies this morning. They learned that the electric fence will "bite" if they touch it and that if they get too close to the goats they get butted. I thought that was enough education for the day. The pictures I have taken aren't that good because all they wanted to do was run towards me. When DH gets home, he can interact with them for better shots.

I need to send in some pictures of lace I knitted with size 70 tatting linen on 0000 needles since you posted the link to the little doll socks. I used to sew for dolls but never otherwise played with them. Big old tomboy from the get-go.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

0000 knitting needles? sounds as if you took darning needles and used them as a knitting needle.

I would like to see the photo.

and thanks for the info on the doggie yarn.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Actually, I have darning needles that are thicker than the 0000 needles.

I have March's email address. I just took a picture of the doily for her to post. I really need to figure out how to post things myself, don't I? Anybody want to tell me where to start that?

The puppies climbed through the partition in the barn and got into the yard this afternoon. The neat thing is that there is a section of "electric" fence that is not actually electrified in a different lot that is still connected to the yard. They went into that area but didn't go near the phony fence. Yippee!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is Mogal's picture of her lovely lace doily.

She specifically tell you all that the line to the right is NOT the thread but one of the 0000 needles she used to knit this with. She also says the thread used to knit this was size 70 tatting linen. The coil is a dime and the ruler is marked in inches. She said she made this piece before she needed glasses, Mogal I can see why you needed glasses if you knit like this regularly :bow:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - I'm E-X-T-R-E-M-E-L-Y impressed that anyone can keep their fingers from cramping by using that sized knitting needles. And that is a very lovely, magical doily. How beautiful!

And where would you get 0000 knitting needles? How do you keep from bending them as you use them?

VERY nice.
I've only crocheted with #70 before, never knitted. And I don't do it very often.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't remember my fingers cramping much when I did this although I had carpal tunnel syndrome in both hands even then. Now I've added Mr. Arthurs to the CTS...

These needles were sold at a fabric shop near me when we lived north of Kansas City and they were intended to be used in sewing a type of counted cross stitch on a machine. After I read your question, I went to see if they were bent and they weren't. I've bent bamboo needles when I've used them to knit socks. I wonder how much the heat and perspiration from my hands had to do with the bamboo bending. That's hard to say--bamboo bending, bamboo bending, bamboo bending. And just as hard to type. I've seen the 0000 needles at a yarn shop in Columbia so surely they aren't that rare. 

The doily was the first and only piece I've done with the 70 thread and I call it an exercise in self-flagellation. Normally I use 10 which is much bigger. I use either size 1 or 2 for that larger thread. The little doily is not much more than 5" in diameter but when I did it in the size 10, it was almost 14" across.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really a discipline to yourself exercise. 

So, you knit doilies and lacy things. You're impressing me more. I think there are lots of lovely things I can learn from you.

Angie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow ... that doily is ... amazing!

Somewhere earlier in the thread the question of what kind of needles was raised ... I will weigh in on that! I have metal DPNs, that's what I started with but oh my goodness, the rosewood ones that I now have are AMAZING! They are soft, they feel nice, they don't click loudly, and they don't 'fall out' of the stitches (you know how sometimes the needles slip out in the early stages? well, the wood doesn't do that like the metal does).

They are more expensive (about $14 CDN for a set of 5, I think) but I really love them. 

I also learned sock knitting from Royea's site ... although I tried mitts before that, I think I used Elizabeth Zimmerman's 36 stitch mitten pattern from Knitting Without Tears (great book, by the way).


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you both for the compliments. It was just something I wanted to try and did it. I met a man at a fiber event who had spun yarn almost as thin as spider's web and used--are you ready for this?--dental wire for needles! The wire used to hold braces together, no less. Gossamer doesn't begin to cover his lace and by comparison, that doily looks huge and coarse.

I haven't knitted much of anything in the last couple of years but if you have a question, I'll be happy to answer as best I can.

I really enjoy EZ's books. I never got to meet her but I took a knitting class with Meg in the mid-80's. Charming, talented lady and I can only think that she got her temperment and personality from her mom just going by EZ's humor in her books.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

That's gorgeous Mogal. You are so talented. I'm constantly amazed and in awe of all the talent and knowledge you have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks, Deb. Coming from you, that's high praise. I don't think it's talent so much as I just keep raveling my mistakes and playing with techniques.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ruby_jane said:


> Well, I taught myself with the help of Knitty.com and their 'practice sock'--
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/images/trainingsock.txt
> 
> ...


I've gotten started on this. 

I'm down to the heel part and I've done through the "Divide for Heel" and I'm now at the "TURN HEEL". But I do not understand the SKP in this following line:

"Foundation row: Knit 8 stitches, SKP (all, k1, psso), turn.
{{the SKP is what I don't translate}}


( I did slip the first stitch from each of those 7 rows of Divide for heel, but did not do more than that with each of those stitches.)

Angie


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I've gotten started on this.
> 
> I'm down to the heel part and I've done through the "Divide for Heel" and I'm now at the "TURN HEEL". But I do not understand the SKP in this following line:
> 
> ...


SKP means "slip one stitch onto right needles, knit the next stitch, pass that slipped stitch over the knitted one"  Kind of like the old "psso" ...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

ruby_jane said:


> SKP means "slip one stitch onto right needles, knit the next stitch, pass that slipped stitch over the knitted one"  Kind of like the old "psso" ...


So, I knew "SKP"
Now, please tell me what words the letters "psso" represent.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Pass Slip Stitch Over

It's usually combined as S1, K1, PSSO or Slip 1, Knit 1, pass slipped stitch over.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

tallpines said:


> So, I knew "SKP"
> Now, please tell me what words the letters "psso" represent.


PSSO stands for "pass slipped stitch over"--like this...

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/learn/learnskp.htm

Here's a video, too--

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJr2Vw3YqL8[/ame]

Now you all have me pulling out my yarn again and making a pair of socks for myself  LOL!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"Foundation row: Knit 8 stitches, SKP (all, k1, psso), turn.

So this is knit 8 stitches (out of the 12) then slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over?
But if I have 12 stitches to start, since the above 7 rows had the slip stitch at beginning, but not PSSO, I still have 12, then minus 8 would leave 4 stitches on my left needle. I would slip stitch 9, knit stitch 10, pass 9 over 10... so I guess from here I would slip 11, knit 12, PSSO 11, and that would be end of this row?

Angie


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> "Foundation row: Knit 8 stitches, SKP (all, k1, psso), turn.
> 
> So this is knit 8 stitches (out of the 12) then slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over?
> But if I have 12 stitches to start, since the above 7 rows had the slip stitch at beginning, but not PSSO, I still have 12, then minus 8 would leave 4 stitches on my left needle. I would slip stitch 9, knit stitch 10, pass 9 over 10... so I guess from here I would slip 11, knit 12, PSSO 11, and that would be end of this row?
> ...


This point in the sock is going to look funny at first, but once you get the hang of it you'll be fine... :goodjob:

If you're on the foundation row, you are going to knit the first 8 out of 12 stitches (do not slip your first stitch on this row). Then, slip a stitch onto the right needle, knit the next stitch and pass that slipped stitch over the knitted one. That should leave you with 9 stitches on your right needle and 2 stitches on the left needle. Turn your work so the purl side is facing you leaving those 2 stitches on the needle (which should now be on your right). Sip your first stitch onto that needle in your right hand "purl wise", then purl the next third--in your case, that is 4 stitches (having started out with 12 originally). Then purl two stitches together, then leaving you 6 stitches on your right needle and five stitches on your left needle. Again, turn your work so that the knit side is facing you and the 5 stitches will be in your right hand with the 6 in your left. Slip the first stitch onto the right needle, knit the first 4 stitches then do the funky SKP thing  . At this point, you should have 6 stitches on the right needle and 4 on the left. Just keep going like this (slip a stitch, knit or purl the first 4 then tog stitch)--you will usually have stitches on both needles when you go to turn your work. Continue with this until all stitches have been worked--meaning all stitches will eventually wind up on one needle. You'll know you are at the end also when the knit side is facing you as if you are getting ready to start a knit row. In your sock's case, you should have 8 stitches left on the needle at the end assuming that your beginning cast on stitches were 36 ( 36 divided by 6 plus 2 is 8).

If you have to frog your sock, take a deep breath and try the training sock instead-- http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring05/images/trainingsock.txt . They make cute tree ornaments...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What is 'frog your sock'?

And I'm working on that training sock.

I'll give your directions close attention when I pick this up again. First I have to eat something and make some rolled edged napkins and maybe with monogram - had to have something for the fellow workers. Figured the napkins would go quickly and even if not monogrammed would be different and useful. Then I'll get to knit some more.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

You frog your sock when you "ribbit" (rip it) out--ravel the stitches. 

Which brings us to ravel and unravel. People use them interchangably but do they really mean the same thing, like flammable and inflammable? To me, if you unravel something you are putting it back together. I used to know a lady in AR who would say she was going to "unthaw" something for dinner. 

Those napkins sound really nice and I'm sure all the recipients will appreciate them and your effort.


----------

